# Developing Digital Images?



## Viajero (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a thought as to how I could develop my own digital images. I currently have my own B&W darkroom in the basement of my home. I thought maybe, it would be possible to take a digital image from my computer, shrink it down (to negative size), turn it B&W if not already, inverting the image, then printing it off on a transparancy. Now, I know that a transparancy is a positive, but I am still thinking that this could work.

I plan on trying this soon, just to as an expirement. I love developing, and I would love to have actual photos of my digital images.


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2006)

What you're describing is actually fairly common. You'll end up with a transparency that you can use in an enlarger, yes. As long as you invert the image from positive to negative you'll have a rough digital negative that will give you a positive print. 

There are lots more variables you can go through on photoshop to tweak your negative image, but I personally haven't done it and can't advise you. But - you're on the right track, and there is lots of literature available if you think you want to pursue it. 

A renowned master of the craft is Dan Burkholder. He's written extensively about it and is an accomplished photographer in more traditional alternative photographic techniques, as well. 

Have fun!


----------



## ThomThomsk (Feb 21, 2006)

The Christmas issue of Black & White Photography (the UK magazine) had an article on this by Tony Worobiec. He printed on PermaJet overhead projector transfer film and then contact printed in the darkroom. His top tips:

1. In PS, lighten midtones while reducing contrast in order to make the negative more printable
2. Watch out for finger prints on the film
3. Make sure you haven't got 2 sheets of film stuck together by holding the film up to the light and looking for Newton rings
4. Your negative will look pretty thin, so stop the enlarger down to a small aperture and set the lamphouse as high on the column as it will go

That's just a few points from a 4 page article, but I hope they help!

Thomsk


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2006)

> The Christmas issue of Black & White Photography (the UK magazine) had an article on this by *Tony Worobiec*.


I love Tony Worobiec! :thumbup: He is very talented.


----------



## Viajero (Feb 22, 2006)

ah! Awesome thank you for all this information. I plan on trying this for the first time this weekend, I hope it will be somewhat succesful. I just need to get some photo paper, and I will be set!

Thanks agian.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2006)

Post your results, will you?  I'd love to see your process and how it works for you. Digital negatives are supposedly very useful for contact printing for alternative photographic techniques (such as cyanotypes) and I'm all into that stuff.  

Good luck with it!


----------

